# Gutter sizes



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

Here is a picture of 5” & 6“ gutters side by side. 

I wonder if any one has a better picture they could share that would help homeowners see the difference.

I read somewhere that 6” gutters have 40% more volume than 5” and I’m trying to find a way to show this to the prospect.

Also a picture of large & small downspouts would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

They have rain fall volume tables listed on one of the e-gutter.com type sites that show how much rain a gutter can handle.

I bring in a 2" x 3" downspout and also a 3" x 4" downspount and slip the smaller one inside showing how much more room is still left inside of the 3" x 4".

I guess pictures would work, but I like to get them having a hands on experience and personally "Feel" the difference in my mammoth piping. 

Relate the ice damming problems and take some frozen gutter pictures in your area now with the smaller gutters and if you have any 6" troughs installed, see if they compare favorably to the smaller ones.

Bow up those kind of photos to full page for maximum impact.

It's only ink and photo paper and a rare time expense.

Ed


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Gutter samples*



Ed the Roofer said:


> They have rain fall volume tables listed on one of the e-gutter.com type sites that show how much rain a gutter can handle.
> 
> I bring in a 2" x 3" downspout and also a 3" x 4" downspount and slip the smaller one inside showing how much more room is still left inside of the 3" x 4".
> 
> ...


I've got samples of gutters and downspouts in a box in the back of my truck. I don't carry that stuff in with me. I'm trying to do more with pictures now so that I can get most of the presentation done sitting at their kitchen table.

Do you have some kind of a presentation kit that you carry in with you?

Are you installing the larger downspouts on 5” gutters?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Jack The Roofer said:


> Do you have some kind of a presentation kit that you carry in with you?
> 
> Are you installing the larger downspouts on 5” gutters?


 

Yes and Yes.

I use a big plastic storage bin filled with lots of goodies.

It sort of requires a sit-down at a larger table instead of some small chairs in an unused room.

Ed


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

i always try to up sell to the six inch with the 3x4 leader i suggest the leaf relief gutter protector its a pretty bullet proof system i think


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I drew it out on CAD in a side by side isometric view with dimensions. Then I show pictures of the different materials, plus always have a short 1' piece of copper gutter with me. 

This year I think I am going to try to really upsell Kynar, and bring in 2 pieces of gutter one regular aluminum with the 15 year paint we all install, then the other Kynar paint. I'll rivet them together to turn them into one sample with labels, and allow the customer to touch and feel and see the difference. The sample will already have a flashing rivited to it, and a gutter guard snapped onto it. 

Just trying to find ways to set ourselves apart.

I am slightly hesitant to bring in too much metal. I fear the customer may cut their hands or scratch their dining room table.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Jack, I think if you got a black sheet or felt and laid that out first and put the gutter ontop of that, that'd be a pretty good picture.


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Gutter Sizes*

Here some pictures of 5 and 6 inch gutters. Do you think these will help the prospect see the difference?


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Downspout comparison*

I haven’t had time to get a large downspout. I wonder if anyone has a picture they can share showing both sizes side by side?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

No, No, No.....

The pictures do not do the different sizes justice.

You need to make up a mock small sample of each one and show them so that they can see the difference in sizes.

Like with the downspouts, you can insert the 2" x 3" inside the 3" x 4" and even wiggle it around.

Which one will allow for less potential clogging?

Which one will allow the water to shed off more efficiently?

Let them answer.

Ed


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Also, bring in samples of the different kinds of fasteners you use and the hangers.

Let them try to bend one of the Raytech Hangtite's and then let them try with a cheaper style.

Which one do they want?

Ed


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*More Pictures*

Do you feel that these pictures will work well to show the difference?


----------

